# The worst driver scam of all



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I believe Uber will no longer send funds to a recently changed bank account. I recently signed up for instant pay and received an email warning about the change and couldn't send funds for a couple of days. Financial Institutions have done this for decades and I am surprised Uber ever allowed it to happen


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've had two such calls while driving Uber, and one with Lyft. They're easy to address.

First, just HANG UP. Cancell the ride, Contact support and report the attempt. Ask them to cancel the account as a safety measure.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

this has been happening for a long time.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Old News


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Good advice, even though this has been going on for a while there are always new members that haven't heard of it. Biggest problem is the large % of drivers that don't belong to UP and will never know about this until they get "The Call".


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I kept dingus on the line long enough to get my cancel fee during my scam attempt. A proud day indeed, scamming a scammer! Like T I owe thanks to this site for the heads up.

And it’s not old news! There are plenty of new drivers who will benefit from T’s thoughtful council.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

I don't understand why people fall for it. As soon as a stranger on the phone says they're from Uber, then asks u for information that an Uber rep would already have, wouldn't u be suspicious? Maybe I'm just too dumb to fall for it, cuz I don't get jow stuff works.

And an Uber rep saying "cancel the ride yr on". Uber tells us not to cancel rides. & If they want to bonus me, they'll just add it in the app. Why would they bother calling about that, like I'm so special among the million drivers that they were calling me to give me an individual special bonus? 


I haven't received a call in 3 years. But when it happened to me, the riderxs name was Sarah (female anyways). & the call came from the rider (it's the number riders called me from back then). It was a male voice so I pretended I was a dumb hick, stupid accent & everything. & that I didn't get that he just said he was from Uber office. All I knew was my rider just called me, so this must be Sarah.

He tried to tell me he is from Uber, but I kept asking "Is this Sarah. U soun like a man. U wunna dem transecksuals I been hearin about."

He & his friend started laughing & said "can u believe this n-word-a-not-er" & hung up. My service doesn't allow me to use the phone & have data simultaneously, so I can't start a trip while on the phone.

Otherwise u should keep them on the phone, start trip, & drive. At least to get a min fare out of it. Pretend u won a prize off the scammer. Alerting Uber will probably just result in a robo msg saying "this ride does not qualify for a cancel fee. In order to receive a fee u must......if u need any further help....."
Further help, Uber? Really? U haven't helped a first time yet.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


I drag them out on the phone then pick up the ride and drive it ?. It usually happens during a surge and they cant complain... ITS A WIN - WIN!!!!



Karen Stein said:


> I've had two such calls while driving Uber, and one with Lyft. They're easy to address.
> 
> First, just HANG UP. Cancell the ride, Contact support and report the attempt. Ask them to cancel the account as a safety measure.


We all know how inept they are though.. Way too many times when complaining to them the DRIVER ends up investigated. Unfortunately for that reason ide be very hesitant to attempt to report anything that wasnt life threatening to them...


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> I've had two such calls while driving Uber, and one with Lyft. They're easy to address.
> 
> First, just HANG UP. Cancell the ride, Contact support and report the attempt. Ask them to cancel the account as a safety measure.


Noooooo never hang up. Have fun with them. Record the conversation on your dashcam. When it gets boring then hang up and collect your fee.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

Very Old news here is audio recording of the scam

Good for the newbies I guess


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I wonder how many stupid drivers fell for it


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Sounds just too complicated for the average driver who is always in a hurry to make money. I don't have that kind of time to deal with a supposed Uber/lyft employee trying to get that much info.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

This scam has been around for a long time and unfortunately due to the high driver churn rate it has a fairly high success rate. My guess is these are former drivers still trying to get their side hustle on.

I recieved the scam call over 2 years ago (Uber), thanks to UberPeople I was immediately suspicious, as soon as I was asked to end the current ride and verify my account for my bonus I told the caller "one moment please, I have a tire going flat and just pulled into a gas station and put my last bit of change into the air compressor so I'll be right back to confirm my account info" I laughed and danced around my car for a few minutes then got back in the car and proceeded to aggravate the scammer until he finally canceled. It still brings a smile to my face. 

If you do this long enough it will be attempted on every driver at some point. Just don't fall for it.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

I love taking scam calls and messing with the scammer. Bring it on! Though in 7 months of driving I’ve not even had a pax try to cancel mid ride. *shrug*

Thanks for the heads up, though. Something to keep in mind when I take pax calls.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I used to get these calls near every 3 months when I was a noob. I never fell for it though. My last time I got the call, was my favorite.

"Hello Lissetti?":smiles:

Yes?

"Hi this is Derek at Uber Technologies. I'm just calling to inform you that you are doing an outstanding job and as a reward, We'd like to give you a $200. bonus which will be available to you on your next pay day."?

"Oh thank yooooooou!" ??

"I just need you to pull over safely and cancel the ride you are on."

I never pulled over but kept the car moving and didn't cancel the ride. I was only a mile away from the pick up spot.

"Can I just ask you to verify your email, password for security purposes?"

"But you are Uber. You should know that."?

"Yes! ....Yes! We just need you to verify that information though."?

At first I was having fun with them but quickly they were wasting my time because I suddenly I saw a surge icon appear at the top of my app, indicating there was a surge nearby (Back in the day.)

"Look, its been fun, but I'm done with you! I may be in Seattle right now, but I am Italian and from Bensonhurst Brooklyn. If you don't lose my number this minute, I'm going to make a phone call of my own and pretty soon you are going to get a visit from some people you really don't want to meet. ???

"I know where you live....you @@@..............."

*(Click!)*​
"Hello?"

I sat outside for another minute to watch the blinds move aside slightly in the upper window of the duplex where the ping came from. ?

I waved....with one finger... The blinds quickly moved back into place.  I then canceled and went on to chase that weak 1.3 surge 2 miles away. (Was still a noob.)?

Recently we all know both Uber and Lyft has that automated voice that comes on at the beginning of the phone call when its from Pax.

"Hello, this is a call from your passenger.."

However I have still heard of drivers getting scammed either because they didn't have their Bluetooth fully enabled at the beginning of the phone call and missed that into message, or their English comprehension wasn't that great. I'm guessing in the case of the latter, if the scammers were actually able to get money out of those drivers, they really had to work for it.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> Noooooo never hang up. Have fun with them. Record the conversation on your dashcam. When it gets boring then hang up and collect your fee.


Waste your time if you like. I have real customers to serve.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Waste your time if you like. I have real customers to serve.


Our favorite uberite is back!!!


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

How do I stop watching this thread? It doesn't have a unwatch button


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Millio007 said:


> Very Old news here is audio recording of the scam
> 
> Good for the newbies I guess


THAT is what these drivers are actually falling for??!! I'm sorry, but the "Uber Customer Service" rep (aka the person trying to pull the scam) sounded like a frigging MORON and made no sense AND was ridiculous.

The sad and equally atrocious thing is, I'd bet dollars to donuts that the people behind these scams are other rideshare drivers. They know how the Uber payment setup is handled and they know how absolutely DESPERATE drivers are for money and acknowledgment that they're excelling........

But guys I'm sorry.....I've read about these scams countless times and the people posting the stories (the drivers who fell for the scam) always say how professional and convincing the callers sound. Ummm....the dingleberry in this video sounded like a drowned sewer rat who was about to wet himself. I can't tell from the recording if the driver was falling for the scam or if he was just playing along, but that scammer caller sounded like a complete numbskull.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I’ve gotten legit phone calls from Uber and been like:
‘oh you are with Uber? Right.... and this a number where I can call you right back? No? Ok. How about you just email me. Nice try. Thanks. Buh bye.’ 
Only to find an email from Uber in my inbox later that day.


----------



## DC2VEGAS (Jun 5, 2019)

I pity the fool that


Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


I pity the fool that tries to scam me?Also I love Mr. T , I love people who look out for the underdog because that's what I do as well. Thank you for the advice


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


Why? Let them get scammed. It's ok they'll lose $2.80 but will gain a world of knowledge.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Well written. Now I know why my bank account is always empty!

Thanks Mr T!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I've gotten the call about three times told them my phone froze hold on. Waited until I collected no show fee and hung up. Haven't had it happen in over a year now.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I've gotten the call about three times told them my phone froze hold on. Waited until I collected no show fee and hung up. Haven't had it happen in over a year now.


Put do not disturb on. Customers call very very rarely. Even if they do who cares?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've had two such calls while driving Uber, and one with Lyft. They're easy to address.
> 
> First, just HANG UP. Cancell the ride, Contact support and report the attempt. Ask them to cancel the account as a safety measure.


I'd drive to the pickup location and collect the cancel fee, personally.


----------



## ZRapture (May 10, 2019)

treesweets dancer said:


> I don't understand why people fall for it. As soon as a stranger on the phone says they're from Uber, then asks u for information that an Uber rep would already have, wouldn't u be suspicious? Maybe I'm just too dumb to fall for it, cuz I don't get jow stuff works.
> 
> And an Uber rep saying "cancel the ride yr on". Uber tells us not to cancel rides. & If they want to bonus me, they'll just add it in the app. Why would they bother calling about that, like I'm so special among the million drivers that they were calling me to give me an individual special bonus?
> 
> ...


?ok lets say you got that 4$ cancellation fee but then a nice 1 star! Do you think it worth it???


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ZRapture said:


> ?ok lets say you got that 4$ cancellation fee but then a nice 1 star! Do you think it worth it???


Paxes cant rate a cancelled ride..


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

ZRapture said:


> ?ok lets say you got that 4$ cancellation fee but then a nice 1 star! Do you think it worth it???


For sure. 1 stars are free. So I can afford to be 1 starred for $4. But u don't get rated if u cancel, so Idk what ur talking about. I guess ur referring to this:


treesweets dancer said:


> Otherwise u should keep them on the phone, start trip, & drive. At least to get a min fare out of it. Pretend u won a prize off the scammer.


If u take the ride like I suggested, to get at least a min fare, the scammer might rate you. Still, who cares. I got like 10 1*s outta my last 500 ratings. Are u afraid of 1*s? They don't cost anything.

If I got $4 for all my 1*s, I'd have an extra $40 every 500 rides. Not a lot, but I'd be earning more 1*s if they came with $4. Easy money. Two free coffees for the price of annoying 1 rider.


----------



## JustinT (Jun 7, 2019)

Dumb scammers and dumb victims. Don't usually blame the victims but how air headed can u be?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


this scam is old, any driver who does not know about it or is dumb enough to fall for it is too dumb to drive people around and is a danger to himself and others.

Plus Uber and Lyft know about this already, they have taken some precautions so much so that some people who want to in a legit way change their bank account info can't access their funds for weeks.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I am sorry you got scammed and I appreciate all the time and effort you put into this. However, I have to say its not a new scam or even a clever one. Its an old trick with new ingredients. In the moment I can see where some might be lured in. They do this with credit cards too. As an Uber driver just remember they never call us.


----------



## VeranoDude (May 2, 2017)

I had this happen last year. I just kept them on the phone, claiming I couldn't find a safe place to pull over. *At the five minute mark*, I calmly told the caller that I'd rather just go pick up my passenger. They were pissed; cussed me out and hung up. Sure enough, a few seconds later they canceled the ride. I collected a $3.75 cancel fee and I went about my business. I did contact Uber, who merely thanked me for reporting it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

who falls for these scams . uber calls only if you been deactivated due to very serious stuff.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Email = [email protected]
Password = FUUPOS


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep, oldest scam in the scam book. Best to listen to all the scams and scam baiter videos on youtube to get familiar how this type of scam works.

p.s. I hardly ever answer my phone... there is very little benefit... if pax not at the location as it appears by the app, you gain easy cancellation fee... if pax lost purse/other stuff... they can make a trip to my local precinct and pick it up... 9/10 times the $15 return fee does not cover your expenses.

And if you really love to pick up your phone and talk... get a plan where you get charged by the minute... that will change your behavior quite fast. My minutes cost, so pax calling me cost me money, hence no talking. Easy.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


The first sign its a scam is them saying we "APPRECIATE YOU and WANT TO GIVE YOU A BONUS"


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


This happened to me over a year ago. I didn't play along and nothing happened. I called Uber support and then my account was deactivated. They claimed it was necessary to make sure all account activity was authorized. I had to go to North Ave to get reactivated. This is why I have both apps.


----------



## MrUberCT (Jun 8, 2016)

I’ve been driving for 3 years and never received a call from Uber and if I did I’d put them on hold for an hour ?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't think this is "clever" at all. In fact, only gullible drivers will fall for this. It's almost as lame as the Nigerian scam. Anyone that would give out their login info deserves to be ripped off!


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

Slaves don't keep money in their accounts. lol....


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I used to get these calls near every 3 months when I was a noob. I never fell for it though. My last time I got the call, was my favorite.
> 
> "Hello Lissetti?":smiles:
> 
> ...


Bluetooth fully enabled?? Since a couple of months, thanks to the fantastic app design from a leading technology company, I get silent request pings which you miss (no audio alert while BT is enabled) unless you are lovingly staring at the phone! I disable Bluetooth as soon as I go online.
And that does create this other problem. You can't hear or talk very well using the phone's speaker. About three app updates, Uber still has not been able to fix this issue.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

donurs said:


> Bluetooth fully enabled?? Since a couple of months, thanks to the fantastic app design from a leading technology company, I get silent request pings which you miss (no audio alert while BT is enabled) unless you are lovingly staring at the phone! I disable Bluetooth as soon as I go online.
> And that does create this other problem. You can't hear or talk very well using the phone's speaker. About three app updates, Uber still has not been able to fix this issue.


No this happened last year some time. I remember it ws my old phone, a Droid Turbo 2, which had the annoying feature that if a call came in, it would display in front of my Uber app and navigation.


----------



## Dan Mation (Dec 24, 2018)

donurs said:


> Bluetooth fully enabled?? Since a couple of months, thanks to the fantastic app design from a leading technology company, I get silent request pings which you miss (no audio alert while BT is enabled) unless you are lovingly staring at the phone! I disable Bluetooth as soon as I go online.
> And that does create this other problem. You can't hear or talk very well using the phone's speaker. About three app updates, Uber still has not been able to fix this issue.


Dunno about your phone, but in mine, in Settings, there's a cog in the bluetooth settings. In there are two tickboxes - one for Call Audio, and one for Media Audio.

By ticking the first, and unticking the second, I got my ping notification sounds back (through the phone's audio), while still having calls go through the car audio.

Not sure if that helps you.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Dan Mation said:


> Dunno about your phone, but in mine, in Settings, there's a cog in the bluetooth settings. In there are two tickboxes - one for Call Audio, and one for Media Audio.
> 
> By ticking the first, and unticking the second, I got my ping notification sounds back (through the phone's audio), while still having calls go through the car audio.
> 
> Not sure if that helps you.


Thanks for the tip. My phone has the exact same settings and I've set it as suggested. Will see how it works out.


----------



## Dan Mation (Dec 24, 2018)

Good luck! Hope it works.


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

I actually had a passenger tell me in the car that I will be receiving an email from Lyft because I am such a good driver and I would receive an additional $5 bonus for every ride I do.

I got an email, it was definitely sketchy so I deleted it and didn't open it.

I called Lyft and told them about it and they said no such promotion exists.

The guy was a white guy, brown hair, bearded, mid 30's, Chicago.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Had it happen to me on St Paddy’s day, except he really was a big dummy when I answered and saw what he tryed.

Hi... this is Micheal....
How do you like driving for Lyft?

My reply...
I don’t drive for Lyft. LOL

He hung up the phone immediately LOL.

I drive away from him on purpose, he cancelled within 2 mins.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Dan Mation said:


> Good luck! Hope it works.


It works like a charm! Thanks.


----------



## Dan Mation (Dec 24, 2018)

donurs said:


> It works like a charm! Thanks.


Golden.


----------



## Uberisascam510 (Jul 12, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> I wonder how many stupid drivers fell for it


My uncle did lol. And he sounded just like the guy on the video but except he fell for the trick haahahahah


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Uberisascam510 said:


> My uncle did lol. And he sounded just like the guy on the video but except he fell for the trick haahahahah


Well i'm not surprised. 
Anyone who pays any attention lyft and Uber warnings to their acceptance rate is prime target


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I sat outside for another minute to watch the blinds move aside slightly in the upper window of the duplex where the ping came from


I have an interesting suggestion, next time it happens, go to their house wait outside and call the local cops telling them what has happened and that you fear that the person could be setting up a carjack or something more serious and see the blood drain out of their faces when the fuzz arrive.


----------



## UberWV (Jul 27, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Good advice, even though this has been going on for a while there are always new members that haven't heard of it. Biggest problem is the large % of drivers that don't belong to UP and will never know about this until they get "The Call".


New driver here and just like you said, I didn't know about UP and did not know about scam either. I don't like to consider myself naive, but I fell for it hook, line, and sinker. It wasn't until the scammer asked me to go into payment information and change my debit card information that raised some red flags.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TBone said:


> I believe Uber will no longer send funds to a recently changed bank account. I recently signed up for instant pay and received an email warning about the change and couldn't send funds for a couple of days. Financial Institutions have done this for decades and I am surprised Uber ever allowed it to happen


Uber Investors were trying to get a Return !


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


Something similar happened with my home, desktop computer. ATT came to my condo and installed a new router. Router worked, but, began having printer issues.

Called ATT remote access support. Then had to end call to attend to another business call. Was supposed to call back, but didn't.

Then an ATT imposter called to address the same issue. They knew ATT had been to my condo and that they installed a router. Foolishly, gave them access; however, figured out the scam in less than a minute
Terminated call immediately.

In that very short time frame they obtained bank info, including user/password and SS #. Extremely lucky and able change user/passwords, acct #s, etc. Also, totally froze all three credit reports (still frozen).

No money lost; but, darn close call. Evidently this happens frequently. Spooky thing is they knew ATT had been to my condo and what they installed.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I had this happen to me as well but I had read about the scam on here and also knew better. I am glad we have this forum.


----------



## IdahoBob (Aug 6, 2019)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


If there is a way to make money, there will be someone trying to take it away.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've had two such calls while driving Uber, and one with Lyft. They're easy to address.
> 
> First, just HANG UP. Cancell the ride, Contact support and report the attempt. Ask them to cancel the account as a safety measure.


Id chage one thing, drive to the location collect the no show fee, makes it easier for the rideshare company to smash the scamers account


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


I pity the fool that would try to Scam you!

That said, count your blessings that Lyft didn't Deactivate you for 'Fraud.' I never ever no never call Uber, nor Lyft. NEVER


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


Here is a solution since this scam came out a long time ago I cash out every $20. So if someone hacks, steals my phone or whatever. All they will get is $0 or $20.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you read a few stories on UP you will quickly learn that there are plenty of scams that an occasional slimy passengers (pax) may pull on drivers in order to get a free ride. Some of the common ones include claiming that the driver was threatening, drunk or made inappropriate comments, the ride never occurred, or perhaps the driver was touching or stalking the pax.
> 
> View attachment 325464
> 
> ...


I someone from uber of Lyft calls you on the phone and tell you to cancel a ride
Do not give them any information
Drive directly to the pickup spot and
Start the trip empty continue driving
until you get to the destination or
want to talk to the person about 
doing his mother and/or father
When they figure out what you 
are doing they will cancel the trip
You will have robbed them instead of them robbing you and they have nobody to complain to about it ?


----------



## Dan Mation (Dec 24, 2018)

Uber burn in hell said:


> Here is a solution since this scam came out a long time ago I cash out every $20. So if someone hacks, steals my phone or whatever. All they will get is $0 or $20.


You cash out every $20? Seriously?

How much do you work?

Personally, I avoid scams by not being a dope. :smiles:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I someone from uber of Lyft calls you on the phone and tell you to cancel a ride
> Do not give them any information
> Drive directly to the pickup spot and
> Start the trip empty continue driving
> ...


Good advice. ?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I someone from uber of Lyft calls you on the phone and tell you to cancel a ride
> Do not give them any information
> Drive directly to the pickup spot and
> Start the trip empty continue driving
> ...





MiamiKid said:


> Good advice. ?


NO, BAD ADVICE! Do you think they don't track the rider's phone? This is a SURE way of getting permanent deactivation! Your only choice to "get.back" is to drive to the location and WAIT 5 minutes to collect the no show fee. But before you even need to get back at them, a fair amount of these are not knowledgeable riders, so simply tell them you cannot cancel, they have to and many will.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jenga said:


> NO, BAD ADVICE! Do you think they don't track the rider's phone? This is a SURE way of getting permanent deactivation! Your only choice to "get.back" is to drive to the location and WAIT 5 minutes to collect the no show fee. But before you even need to get back at them, a fair amount of these are not knowledgeable riders, so simply tell them you cannot cancel, they have to and many will.


Was just joking. ?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Was just joking. ?


Such sarcasm should be more explicit (even the mother/father thing was ambiguous) - many gullible and unsophisticated drivers out there...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jenga said:


> Such sarcasm should be more explicit (even the mother/father thing was ambiguous) - many gullible and unsophisticated drivers out there...


Couldn't resist. ?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Defeat this scam by not volunteering any information. Tell the caller that if they are employees of Uber/Lyft, they already have my information. Ask them to tell you what they have and you will confirm if it is correct or not. This keeps them on the phone...keep them going for two minutes as you slowly drive toward the pickup point.....eventually, they will figure out that you aren't going to fall for this, give up, and cancel....if it's been more than two minutes.....cancellation fee!


----------

